# I've found a racing pigeon & may have to keep it over the weekend.



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey, hey.  I never posted on here before...

Yesterday, whilst walking in a park type area, we discovered a racing pigeon. The park is full of feral pigeons, but this was stood out a lot due to his/her unusual appearance. Someone had scattered wild seed for the pigeon, and it was walking around pecking at this. Unfortunately, the park was full of children and dogs. The park is known for being unsafe for animals and birds, with many of the geese on the nearby lake often being shot at and injured. Some kids were poking at the pigeon, which seemed either unable to, or unwilling to fly. I went across and picked the pigeon up, as it had a ring on.

I live in England, and according to this ring, the pigeon belongs to the Royal Pigeon Racing Association. According to their website, any racing pigeon found might be exhausted, and in need of rest. Or else hungry/dehydrated and in need of food and water. It recommended keeping the pigeon in a pet carrier/card board box with food and water, safe from predators for maximum 48 hours and then to try releasing it. If it still won't fly, then they ask to be contacted. 

The pigeon has been living in a pet carrier, on an old blanket and straw. We've provided water, and wild bird seed (which is what the site recommended) and he or she has been making use of both. There are no obvious signs of injury to the bird, but each time I've tried to release it, it seems unable to maintain any height and remain airborne. It just flutters to the ground and rushes off to the tree where we feed the birds, to peck at the crumbs or seed there. Unfortunately, we also have three cats, so this results in me having to pick it up and return it to the carrier. The pigeon is alert and lively. 

Ideally, we planned to release it, but this isn't going to happen as it won't fly. So we contacted the RPRA, but they say that they're only really likely to respond betwenn 9am and 5pm, Monday to Friday. So, I might be stuck with a pigeon over the weekend.  I like the pigeon, he or she is no bother at all and tends to fluff itself up and sleep, when not eating or drinking. But my mother isn't too chuffed... Is there any more I could be doing for the birdie? And, in giving the bird back - possibly injured - what is likely to happen to it?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME TO Pigeon Talk!  

Thank you for rescuing this bird! From what you describe, the bird sounds like he/she might have some issues going on. 

We DO have members in England and I'm sure they will be on shortly to help and advise. 

One of the first questions we ask is, what do the poops look like?

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you. ^^

It's strange, because he or she honestly doesn't have a mark of them... And the pigeon can extend its wings fully... 

The poops were... hm. To be honest, they just looked like the sort of poops you find where pigeons roost? I didn't pay much attention to them earlier when I cleaned the carrier out... Eeeek.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where, basically, in the UK are you?

Pidgey


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

North West of England, in Manchester.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you able to carefully open the wings on the bird - one at a time? Many RPRA members stamp the wings with their phone numbers. What is the number on the ring? Is it an 07 bird? Try running your fingers down the front of the bird to feel the breast bone. Does it feel straight and all in one piece? If it has broken it's keel it will take some time before it is able to fly. Whereabouts in the UK are you?

There will be much more knowledgeable peeps coming on soon to help you - don't go away!!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Whoops!! I've been beaten to it!! My one fingered typing takes forever!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've PMed and emailed John (member name: John_D and he's a Moderator on the forum here) about this thread. I believe that Helen (member name: Nooti also a Moderator) is in Blackburn just northeast of you. It may be that we can make some arrangements for the bird but it may take some time.

Pidgey


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

I've done that. ^^ Checked the inside of the wings for a stamped number, and was unable to see any. The bird is an 07 bird, yes. The brestbone feels straight and firm, but is it supposed to feel so prominent? 

& don't worry. I'm sticking around for a while. I've always had a soft spot for feral pigeons, so this little guy or girl is fascinating to me. I just want to make sure he or she returns home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

casu consulto said:


> Thank you. ^^
> 
> It's strange, because he or she honestly doesn't have a mark of them... And the pigeon can extend its wings fully...
> 
> The poops were... hm. To be honest, they just looked like the sort of poops you find where pigeons roost? I didn't pay much attention to them earlier when I cleaned the carrier out... Eeeek.


 I can understand your poop reaction. However, the condition of the poops give a clue to the bird's health status.

When we ask about them, we need to know if they are formed, runny, what color(s) and is there any odor.

Since this is a pigeon site, we do discuss poops a LOT. So feel free to be most descriptive... 

Shi


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't worry - I spend half my time lurking on a rabbit forum. Poo and the condition of it comes under discussion a lot there, too. 

I know that the poo is not strong smelling, as he's been sat in this room for over 24 hours and there's no horrible smell coming from the carrier. It wasn't runny, I don't think, either.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

casu consulto said:


> The brestbone feels straight and firm, but is it supposed to feel so prominent?


Usually, if someone who isn't very familiar with pigeons makes this comment, we can generally conclude that the bird has suffered extreme privation or is actually sick with something and will be needing medicines or a vet visit. That's why it would really be good to get in touch with Nooti.

Pidgey


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't mind keeping the pigeon for the weekend.  I sent the 'found pigeon report' earlier, to the RPRA and had to fill in a form which required my contact details, so when they contact, they'll be expecting Mr. or Ms. Pigeon to be here. But I do feel I need to know exactly how is the best way to care for it until these people come to collect their pigeon, or get in contact.

Or, in the strange event they don't want it back, what should be done with it.


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

What sort of signs of sickness do pigeons show?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Can you post the ring number and I'll see if I can locate whereabouts it's from.

Sadly, in the UK, many young birds get lost in their first racing season (I have one in my shed at the moment.) The owners are supposed to send for any of their birds found by a non fancier but, all too often, they do not want to pay the carrier and will tell you that the bird is from very valuable parents and offer it to you!! 

It may be that this bird has been lost for a while and is unable to forage for itself. That would explain the prominent breast bone. Could it be that it has flown itself out and needs a few days TLC ??


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Big question, depends on the illness. Some of the most common illnesses are Coccidiosis, Trichomoniasis (commonly called "Canker"), Salmonellosis (comonly called "Paratyphoid") and worms, of course. Coccidiosis is a disease primarily of the GI, where a type of protozoa causes inflammation and ulceration. It can cause emaciation in the extreme case. They are almost all infected but live with it in the equilibrium state. Stress can bring it on in a big way. It can affect the poop a lot (diarrhoea) but it doesn't have to, especially in the early stages.

Trichomoniasis is a flagellating protozoa that usually causes severe localized inflammatory responses that can do serious tissue damage. Often, those are visible inside the beak as cheesy buttons.

Salmonellosis can take many forms but the articular (joint) form is probably the most visible. There's usually a swelling in a wing or leg joint along with reluctance to use the limb just like arthritic pain in us.

Many bacterial infections can cause a temporary drop in the red blood cell count (anemia) which can present as an increased respiration rate (normal resting should be about 30 breaths per minute).

Pidgey


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been researching the ring number. The ring has:

GB07E32346 

on it. Which is how I was able to work out it belong to the Royal Pigeon Racing Association. And that it's possibly not very old. I was wondering if this is a practice flight, and it had become lost and flown down to where there were many feral pigeons?

As I've said, so far I've just followed the advice on the website for this association and provided it with food and water. It's always eating, and has a healthy enough appetitie. As bizarre as it sounds, it looks more filled out that yesterday, at least around the chest area. It's been eating wild bird seed, and some lentils. And earlier, when it was strutting around the garden, it had a sneaking peck at some bread crumbs... but the site said not to feed bread. I knew bread holds little nutritional value, but it was surprisingly quick it eating a tiny bit earlier.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Of course, for a racer, just getting lost is bad enough. They're not usually that savvy on surviving out in the wilds left to their own devices. He could simply have just been out too long. That would be, by far, the best cause for his current condition.

Pidgey


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

Would any of those illnesses show themselves in physical symptoms, other than possible skinniness? He or she is honestly the picture of health, outwardly, with the exception of not flying fully. It was one of the things that made it so noticeable. The other pigeons in the park aren't exactly unhealthy, but this was practically glowed in comparison.


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

That was my concern. He was walking around on a grass verge, whilst kids on bikes raced by, and dogs ran around. He showed no fear of the children poking at him - he'd walk a bit out of reach, then walk right back. I was terrified someone would think it amusing to pick him up and harm him. I've been having a horrible time with people in that park deliberately setting their dogs on the geese I visit, or shooting the swans... And if he avoided all that, the place is full of foxes.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I've posted his number onto the racing forum - will get back to you as soon as I get a response.


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Or, in the strange event they don't want it back, what should be done with it.


If the pigeon is no longer a good racer there is a strong chance that the original owner won't want it back. Some allow the pigeons to be returned by the finder and then destroy them, so please make certain that this won't happen to your rescue before returning it.

If it needs a home you could try the 3 Owls Sanctuary, ask if they can offer it a permanent home. Alternatively you could telephone the Hillside Sanctuary in Norfolk (they have a large aviary for pigeons) and send it there by Amtrak. And if all else fails you can send it to me via Amtrak.

Cynthia


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

Freaky! That's exactly what I was going to do... Take it to Three Owls, I mean. We've been discussing that. In the event they don't want it back, or intend to destroy it, then it will be taken there most definately. Three Owls is the place injured birds are taken from the park where I found it - and my auntie left money to that place in her will, so we have discussed the possibility of taking the pigeon there. ^^


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's TERRIFIC, Casu Consulto!!  

Sounds like a "win-win" situation to me!!  

Please keep us updated!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

I definately will.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi casu,



The 'filling out' you are feeling on his front, may be his Crop, in which he holds food for some time prior to it's passing on to the Stomach.


Their Crop is in effect, above their 'Keel', and, more or less what one might think of as their frontmost area just below the line of their shoulders, and, below their Neck.


Poops - if you can have him in a white Towell instead of a Blanket and Straw, it will make it easier to tell the color, consistancy and number of poops, and this as others have mentioned, can be a rough evaluating guide to possible health problems.

If there is any 'yellow' appearing in the poops, for example...or thin green broken 'snakes' and syrupy 'water' in lieu of decided white paste ( Urates)...

So if you can describe them in detail, it may offer clues as to his health status.


Good work saving him..!


Does not sound like he would have lasted long there at all...


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm sorry, I can't be of any help re the owner. It doesn't list the club in the ring list - it only gives the contact number for the RPRA - which I guess you have already.


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

He's on an old, plain white cushion in the carrier now. So that should make poo-watching easier. What should healthy poop look like?

And yep, I have the contact infor for the RPRA. ^^


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Cynthia PLEASE don't recommend THREE OWLS to anyone! They are horrendous, their scruples are down the pan and the existence of many of their inhabitants is just that - an existence. I went in undercover once and photographed 130 tawny owls squashed into an aviary just twice the size of the average living room with no trees or proper perches of any description. Some of them had been there for more than 20 years! And the excuses for not releasing them into the wild are just downright lies!
Please, I am in Blackburn and if you need to get the bird off your hands, please say so. I am willing to help. Anything rather than send the bird there!
The key words in your original email are - "fluffed up and sleeping". That tells me the bird is seriously underweight.
That could be just what the problem is. A young bird who got lost and has been living wild a few days with no knowledge of how to survive in the wild expect by trying to copy other pigeons. There's no knowing for sure what is exactly wrong without an examination. Please give me a shout if you'd like me to take him/her.
Helen


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

I had no idea Three Owls was like that... Thanks for that.  

The pigeon - who I've been called 'Percy' - has been making himself right at home. He gets quite stroppy if he cannot see everything that is going on. I tried to cover him with an old towel - around the cat carrier - to calm him down, and he started tipping his food bowls until I let him see out. He's been eating anything we put in front of him, and when spoken to, he settles near the front and watches you. This morning, I decided to move him from the cat box, and into an old guiea pig cage. This cage was used to house my piggies indoors, and it's long and wide. I just felt that if he has to stay here the weekend, he might as well have room to move around properly. He can jog along pretty fast, and likes stretching his wings. This cage enables him to do both - and to forage for the seed I scattered around it. I put him in there, went out to put something in the shed where the cage is, and he's already pecking around the floor and having his breakfast. 

I don't really expect a reply from his owners until Monday. But if they do NOT want him back, then I'll be looking for somewhere for him to live. As much as I like him, he wouldn't be at all safe around here. Our little group of feral pigeons who seem to practically live in our garden know when people or cats appear, to go and sit on the roof... But Percy doesn't seem aware of the danger.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry to hear that, Helen. Lesley had to take one of her pigeons there , she couldn't keep it any longer because she has pigeon lung disease.

She was impressed and knowing Lesley she would not have left it without checking the facilities, but I suppose they are selective about what people see. 

***sigh*** If only there was a sanctuary that loved pigeons and had plenty of room. Hillside are really good, they provide loads of room for the pigeons to fly about in but they are also limited in the numbers they will take because they don't want to overcrowd. They accepted 16 pigeons from Safewings last month. But they are worth approaching regarding a single homer.

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

but I suppose they are selective about what people see. 


Exactly - No-one knew baout the razorbill, (a seabird) which was kept in a cat basket in the cellar for years. - No-one asks why the pair of breeding gannets they have there were not allowed their freedom after their feathers were cleaning of the oil which they had on them years ago. As for not being able to relelase young tawny owls at independence because they hunt by sense of smell and their their mom to show them how is just a load of *&^%$£!
If owls were meant to hunt by smell, why are their nostrils so tiny and their eyes and ears so huge!
Most of the casualties are kept on show permanently as a money spinner, so people who look around will pat them on the back, say "what a good job you are doing" and slip them a fiver!
I hate the place with a passion!
Can't you tell?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Just tagging onto this post about Wildlife places and their integrity.

As most of you are aware I volunteer at London Wildcare in Wallington, Surrey. To me it is a fantastic place  - we do help lots of pigeons and we often get racers brought in which we will assist and if not wanted back by their owners release into our own resident flock ( which is fed twice a day and monitored - we pulled in two birds yesterday from the flock as not coping yet with release).

But going back to the " what the public can't see etc" - I can honestly say with my hand on my heart, that every animal we care for can be seen by the public on the Open Days ( with some exceptions - i.e. critical care cases and some baby animals and birds whic may scare easily) and on our members days as numbers are so small, we allow the members to see the whole of the hospital - even some of the critical care and babies in the Nursery. No animal is hidden except for Crackles - Crackles is one of Ted's cats and she lives upstairs in his flat - but that's because she is a scaredy cat!!  There are no basements or animals locked away out of sight - in fact in general if we can't release it then we tend not to keep them ( though there are exceptions) but find suitable homes elsewhere as we are a hospital and not a sanctuary.

Just thought I would add this because sometimes people may think that a lot of places could be like Three Owls and have "hidden" parts......it's quite shocking to hear of how some of those birds have had to suffer so.

Jayne ( Canaryjayne) has visited London Wildcare and of course Cynthia's friends Les and Keiko - so I think they can vouch for our Centre.

Tania xxx

PS - so yes please bring your pigeons to London Wildcare if they need help - we admitted 5 ferals yesterday ( more than any other animal species type!) and eveyone of them is given the upmost care, meds, food and comfort that their individual need require.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, I can vouch for Wildcare in Wallington,surrey.

I take my piggies there on a regular basis and it's the best place in London/ Surrey area to take sick and injured piggies.

When you take a sick or injured piggie to a wildlife hospital, it's always best to ask what their policies are for unreleasables, or pmv piggies.
Some places will not take pmv piggies or will simply 'put to sleep' because'there are more important animals that need help'.
This was what I was told at one rescue place.

Please be reassured your piggie will be well looked after at Wildcare. All animals/birds have equal status and no animal is treated with more priority than another.

I recently went to Wildcare's Open Evening and saw one of my piggies who was still in residence after several months.
Another piggie of mine had just regained the use of one of his feet, after having several toes removed and has just moved in to the aviary.

This poor little fella was in such a bad way when I brought him in, so it was a joy to see him doing so well. He was also looking very pleased with himself.I am now so happy to know he is now on the next step towards release. He will stay in the aviary until he is flying and eating well.
Yes he is a happy boy and I am also happy (and impressed) with the way Wildcare operate.


Wildcare have several open days throughout the year and so anyone interested can go and see for themselves.
It is really worth a visit folks.

Jayne.


----------



## casu consulto (Aug 3, 2007)

We divered the owner of the pigeon - who is still doing fine, by the way. 

Apparently they live in Middleton, which isn't far away at all. So it should be easy to return him there. ^^


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

That is a relief!!!
Thank you for caring for this bird and helping him find his way home.Jayne


----------

